# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  My Hunting Diary 2013

## seandundee

The other night me and possum trapper  went and set some traps.The next morning we did our 25 min walk we caught 2 possums :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

On the baord for 2013 Sean.  Well done

----------


## seandundee

The other night me and possum trapper went for a hunt and our cat followed us the hole way
I saw 1 rabbit

----------


## seandundee

Last night dad took us out on the bike.
We saw heaps but we didn't get the chance to shoot them.
there was one in the tree possum trapper got to shoot it he missed! :Yuush:  :Pissed Off:  :Sad: 
it wasn't far away ethier  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> there was one in the tree possum trapper got to shoot it he missed!


You will have to give him some shooting instruction Sean

----------


## P38

> Last night dad took us out on the bike.
> We saw heaps but we didn't get the chance to shoot them.
> there was one in the tree possum trapper got to shoot it he missed!
> it wasn't far away ethier


This brings back memories of hunting possums with my younger brother when we were little. 

He would also sometimes miss the close ones too.  :Grin: 

Dad made a rule if you missed, then the other one got the rifle (single shot stevens .22) until he missed then it was handed back.

It wasn't long before there was tears from one or other of us because we would make sure we wouldn't miss.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Survy

> The other night me and possum trapper  went and set some traps.The next morning we did our 25 min walk we caught 2 possums


Well done !

I have never shot a possum before but I have killed one, I was exiting off the north western motorway at 2am westbound and hello there was one walking across lane 1, I first started slowing down, then figured ahhh its a pest so sped up and thud under the front end if my car....it was turned into road carpet, one day I will get out somewhere that has possums to shoot.

----------


## seandundee

possum might hijack your car oneday then they wont have any problems LOL

----------


## Rushy

> Well done !
> 
> I have never shot a possum before but I have killed one, I was exiting off the north western motorway at 2am westbound and hello there was one walking across lane 1, I first started slowing down, then figured ahhh its a pest so sped up and thud under the front end if my car....it was turned into road carpet, one day I will get out somewhere that has possums to shoot.


Survy did he stand up and say "Two Moons" as your headlights bore down on him?

----------


## Survy

@seandundee lol, if he was any bigger my wee car would of had problems going over him, Auckland has fat possums.
@rushy, I remember that ad well, he prob said just another Auckland driver leaving no survivors

----------


## seandundee

Yesterday Dad took me up to check the possum trap i took the slug gun.
When we got there, there were two Magpies In one trap!! :Omg:  :Grin:  :Zomg:  :Zomg: 

Now there life is over yeah!!!!!  :Zomg:  :Sad:  :Oh Noes: 
 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Good man Sean.  Two fewer pests in the country.

----------


## veitnamcam

Good to see it being used Sean  :Have A Nice Day: 
Recon you could have got a bit closer tho  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Survy

Whoa easy as that !! Well done

----------


## Toby

Should of asked the old man for the shotgun!

----------


## seandundee

theres no point i no wat the answers going to be

----------


## Rushy

> theres no point i no wat the answers going to be


Nothing succeeds like perseverance young Sean (except for a toothless budgie)

----------


## steven

:Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> Good man Sean.  Two fewer pests in the country.


Youe sounding like Gareth!

----------


## Maca49

You have a good life style there Sean,just keep learning from your dad.

----------


## Rushy

> Youe sounding like Gareth!


Fucking hope I don't look like the twit

----------


## P38

> Fucking hope I don't look like the twit


Hahahaha

Me too!  :Wink:

----------


## gadgetman

Good work Sean.

----------


## seandundee

today i have got another magpie it took me 2 shots!!!!


 :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

Excellent!  :Cool:

----------


## seandundee

Last night Dad,MUM and i went out spotlighting :Wink:  :Cool: 
we went up to the back of the farm and we didn't see anything  :XD: 
Until we got back to the shed
1 shot BANG...              DEAD!!!       Headshot!!!        :Sad:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup: 
Then we headed for the runoff and saw a rabbit on the way we had a look and it was gone so we went up the track
BANG           Another HeadShot :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Omg: 
saw another one Now its my turn BANG! missed it ran away :Yuush:  :36 1 5:  :Pissed Off:   :3 8 14: 
went back down the track saw two BANG! Another headshot!!!!   :Omg:  :Omg:  :Omg: 
the other one was very lucky and got away we went to the runoff and there was nothing there :XD: 
Here are the photos:










Here is a double sized HARE half brown half black pretty big...






















  :Zomg:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 
it is real heavy

----------


## TimeRider

Way to go sean  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice one Sean :Thumbsup: 

I hope you didnt feed them all to the dogs?

----------


## Rushy

Good on you young Sean.

----------


## gadgetman

Brilliant Sean. Do you need to give mum some lessons?

----------


## Dougie

Love the cat getting into the bunnykins  :Have A Nice Day:  cheeky silvester!!

----------


## Chris

Looks like a productive night spot lighting Sean,few less grass eaters on the property.

----------


## seandundee

Here is a video that i made  :Thumbsup:   :Zomg:   :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Good song choice

----------


## TimeRider

:Cool:   How many dogs do you have at the moment?

----------


## P38

Awesome Video Production skills Sean.

I plugged my headphones into my laptop (so Mrs P38 doesn't grizzel at me) and cranked the volume way up.

Well done and thanks for sharing.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## seandundee

u[QUOTE=TimeRider;107364] :Cool:   How many dogs do you have at the moment?[/QUOTE
3witch are jess,bolt and bex witch is possumtrappers

----------


## Gibo

Cool movie Sean!!
Those rabbits were hard to spot!

----------


## Rushy

Great video production Sean.. did anyone help you put it together?

----------


## Munsey

Enjoyed that !  Great choice of music too .

----------


## phillipgr

You're a legend in the making, Sean. Keep it up!  :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

Neat Vid Sean :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## seandundee

> Great video production Sean.. did anyone help you put it together?


I put it all together by my self

----------


## Rushy

> I put it all together by my self


Then you are a clever and talented young man as I couldn't do that.

----------


## gadgetman

Great work there Sean. Until you got to Bex I thought the dogs were old Fords, ... any colour you like as long as it's black.

----------


## seandundee

The other night PossumTrapper and I went out spotlighting 

WE GOT NO PHOTOS!







 :3 8 14:  :3 8 14: 
We got to our little place and we could see about 6 hares running around! We didn't get any of them  :36 1 18:  :36 1 18: 
So we kept on walking up the galley a few minutes later we herd a rustle in the tree next to us... BANG! A possum down, it was stuck in the tree so PossumTrapper went to climb up and there was another Possum! :Yuush:  :Yuush: 
BANG! another one, but this one was little but that's better than nothing  :36 1 11:  :36 1 11:

----------


## veitnamcam

Well done Sean :thumbup: you won't get them on the couch (well not many) gotta be out there doing it.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mrs dundee

Thats my boys,beat being on playstations,good on you boys.

----------


## Rushy

> The other night PossumTrapper and I went out spotlighting 
> 
> WE GOT NO PHOTOS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent young Sean.  You boys have a great lifestyle.

----------


## seandundee

My goal is to get a hare or rabbit before my B-Day

----------


## veitnamcam

How long have you got? Drag the old man out tonight.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TimeRider

Good luck  :Thumbsup:  How long until your b-day?

----------


## Rushy

> My goal is to get a hare or rabbit before my B-Day


Get your dad to take you out tonight Sean.  When is your birthday

----------


## Dundee

I offered tonight but "nah I'm watching something" :36 1 5:

----------


## Maca49

I'll post you one for your birthday if you don't succeed , that's a threat !

----------


## Rushy

Sean, if your dad offers to take you out to get that hare then you should take him up on the offer.

----------


## seandundee

My Birthday is on the september the 11th

----------


## Dundee

breaking news..................Sean had a kill,I will leave it hanging :Psmiley:

----------


## TimeRider

Good on you Sean  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

I'm a hangin'

----------


## seano

Cool video Sean,very well done  :Have A Nice Day:  
And not to forget Great name  :Thumbsup:

----------


## seandundee

Last night dad and i went out spotlighting we went all around the farm and saw nothing :3 8 14: 

So we went up the road a bit and saw this big fat monkey


I took a shot at it and i dont know if i got it in the foot or missed it.
So i took another shot HIT! :Confident:  In the back and out the guts
I thought i better give it another one so i shot it in the head and he took a while to drop  :XD: 
Dad said to go get it so i got his headlamp and went over there and it was still moving so dad put another one in to him
NOW his eye was hanging out
so i started to pluck it.





My first possum shot (that wasnt in a trap)


 :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup: 

Now just a rabbit and a hare to go

----------


## seano

> I'm a hangin'
> 
> Attachment 13178


Cool pic G.M    ... Brings back old memories 

Go Go Gadget helicopter  :Cool:

----------


## TimeRider

> My first possum shot (that wasnt in a trap)


 Well done  :Thumbsup:

----------


## seandundee

I missed a hare i shot at it twice but missed both 
 :Pissed Off:

----------


## gadgetman

Good skills there Sean, well done. Now make sure you go with your dad next time he asks, ... you don't shoot anything sitting on the couch.  :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

Better hurry Sean getting parcel together, working out the postage!

----------


## Dundee

Better luck next time Sean on the hare but top effort on the possum last night.

----------


## mrs dundee

> Last night dad and i went out spotlighting we went all around the farm and saw nothing
> 
> So we went up the road a bit and saw this big fat monkey
> Attachment 13186
> Attachment 13183
> I took a shot at it and i dont know if i got it in the foot or missed it.
> So i took another shot HIT! In the back and out the guts
> I thought i better give it another one so i shot it in the head and he took a while to drop 
> Dad said to go get it so i got his headlamp and went over there and it was still moving so dad put another one in to him
> ...


good on you my son that's cool.

----------


## veitnamcam

Well done Sean :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Way to go Sean

----------


## seandundee

shotguns hurt

----------


## Rushy

> shotguns hurt


Hold it tighter to your shoulder Sean and lean into it.  Get your dad to show you how

----------


## Dundee

> Hold it tighter to your shoulder Sean and lean into it.  Get your dad to show you how


Its a bit hard holding this to your shoulder :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Its a bit hard holding this to your shoulder
> Attachment 13309


Where in hells name did you find that Dundee.

----------


## Maca49

> Better luck next time Sean on the hare but top effort on the possum last night.Attachment 13193Attachment 13194Attachment 13195


Hare and Gonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## seandundee

I got the hare!
I got home from school and red dads note so i ran up the shed :Zomg: 
Got there and when we got to the hare i shot at it like 8 times and hit :Pissed Off:  :Pissed Off:  :Pissed Off:  :Pissed Off: it 4 times!
i went to retreive him and he was still alive so i stamped on his head and bunny punched him :Grin: 





WAHOO!

----------


## Rushy

Wahoo well done young Sean.

----------


## gadgetman

Great job there Sean, congratulations.

----------


## seandundee

im probly gonna have some trouble looking for a rabbit now cause i havent seen one for ages

----------


## Toby

Almost as big as you  :Grin: 

Top job

----------


## Rushy

> im probly gonna have some trouble looking for a rabbit now cause i havent seen one for ages


You will find one Sean

----------


## TimeRider

Yush  :Yuush: 
Well done  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> im probly gonna have some trouble looking for a rabbit now cause i havent seen one for ages


I saw one tonight while you were sleeping :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> Almost as big as you 
> 
> Top job


Big bugger alright, I will weigh it in the morning.

----------


## Dundee

I spotted that hare about 1400hrs and was thinking headshot for the freezer but nah left a note on the table for Sean to meet me at the shed once he got home from school. About 1630hrs he caught up with me so I took him to where I had seen it and it was still there so I set him up with the quad seat as the rifle rest.

First shot was a hit then Sean finished it off on the other side of the tree.   That smile was WIDE :Cool:  Well done Sean.

----------


## Maca49

Good on you, now you need to start shooting targets, EIGHT shots, what you wasted 7 rounds! Thats 7 more hares or rabbits!You got a scope on the rifle? Bit of experience and they'll all be head shots. I'll bury my parcel tomorrow! Well done

----------


## veitnamcam

Well done Sean :thumbup:
Now your putting food on the table i recon the old man could shout you a few rounds for some target practice  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Bullets that is not beers  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## seandundee

> I saw one tonight while you were sleeping


 :Zomg:  :36 1 5:

----------


## seandundee

> Well done Sean :thumbup:
> Now your putting food on the table i recon the old man could shout you a few rounds for some target practice 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I could just use the slug gun

----------


## veitnamcam

That too!

----------


## gadgetman

> 


It'll till be around, they don't jump up and fly away.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scouser

[QUOTE=seandundee;150200]I got the hare!
I got home from school and red dads note so i ran up the shed :Zomg: 
Got there and when we got to the hare i shot at it like 8 times and hit :Pissed Off:  :Pissed Off:  :Pissed Off:  :Pissed Off: it 4 times!
i went to retreive him and he was still alive so i stamped on his head and bunny punched him

WAHOO!

Well done Sean, your a hunter alright......brilliant

----------


## seandundee

i did some target practice today an i got about 7/11 shots to a container and i was about 30 - 40 meters away

----------


## Rushy

Keep practising Sean

----------


## gadgetman

Good going Sean.

----------


## Maca49

Rifle tight into shoulder, control breathing and learn how the trigger takes up and releases, be comfortable, relax

----------


## seandundee

My Next Goal Is To Get Three Possums Before Christmas   :36 17 4:  :Confident:

----------


## Rushy

> My Next Goal Is To Get Three Possums Before Christmas


I am sure that you will Sean.  why aren't you at school?

----------


## geezejonesy

shoudn't you be at school right now?????????

----------


## seandundee

> I am sure that you will Sean.  why aren't you at school?



I am im on a netbook

----------


## geezejonesy

DUNDEEEEEEEEEEEEE YOU Know what your boy is up to ?

----------


## Rushy

> I am im on a netbook


I don't even know what that is Sean

----------


## seandundee

> I don't even know what that is Sean


its a mini laptop

----------


## Rushy

> its a mini laptop


Are you sure you don't mean a notebook?

----------


## seandundee

no

----------


## Dundee

> DUNDEEEEEEEEEEEEE YOU Know what your boy is up to ?


I do now!!  But if he's reading the forum at school he's learning :Grin:

----------


## seandundee

I caught a rabbit with my hands!

----------


## Rushy

Well done Sean

----------


## seandundee

He was in the vege garden

----------


## Gibo

> He was in the vege garden


Was his name Peter?

----------


## Eion

Keep it up Sean, I've really enjoyed reading this!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> He was in the vege garden


Silly young rabbit.

----------


## seandundee

> Was his name Peter?


His name was peter but now its dead wabbit

----------


## Gibo

> His name was peter but now its dead wabbit


He Petered out huh  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> He Petered out huh


Oh now that is scary Gibo. I have been sitting here thinking about posting those exact same words.  Unbelievable

----------


## Gibo

> Oh now that is scary Gibo. I have been sitting here thinking about posting those exact same words.  Unbelievable


Great minds Rushy  :Wink:  you know the rest.....

----------


## Eion

> Great minds Rushy  you know the rest.....


Is it, Fools seldom differ?

----------


## Rushy

The greatest of minds Gibo

----------


## Gibo

> Is it, Fools seldom differ?


Im with you on that...... :Wink:  ha ha got ya!

----------


## seandundee

I did some target shooting yesterday and i shot a cat meat tin from 30 steps away, up a hill. and it was only on zoom 3

----------


## Rushy

> I did some target shooting yesterday and i shot a cat meat tin from 30 steps away, up a hill. and it was only on zoom 3


Good on you young Sean. Well done.

----------


## kiwi39

> I did some target shooting yesterday and i shot a cat meat tin from 30 steps away, up a hill. and it was only on zoom 3


Cool  :Thumbsup:   I didnt realise that they tinned cats. Must try and get some for the dogs. 

Maybe its one of Gareth Morgan's (GM) businesses ...

Oh and nice shooting Sean ..  :Thumbsup:

----------


## seandundee

> Cool   I didnt realise that they tinned cats. Must try and get some for the dogs. 
> 
> Maybe its one of Gareth Morgan's (GM) businesses ...
> 
> Oh and nice shooting Sean ..


haha

----------


## seandundee

is there gonna be another hunting compitition this year?

----------


## veitnamcam

> is there gonna be another hunting compitition this year?


As in a take a kid hunting competition Sean ?

Its been on my mind.

----------


## seandundee

Yea like last year where we had to write the best storie

----------


## seandundee

and people would vote

----------


## Rushy

Do you reckon your dad would take you out Sean?

----------


## seandundee

YEA

----------


## Dundee

Nah too busy trying to find a new brew :ORLY:

----------


## seandundee

> Nah too busy trying to find a new brew


Lol

----------


## seandundee

I did some target shooting today

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=c...&v=RYpjd8kc0lc

----------


## Rushy

Good shot Sean

----------


## gadgetman

Very good Sean. Are you going to get your dad to show you how to dress it out? Thinking it will take a lot of slow cooking to soften it up.  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Good shooting Sean :thumbup: :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

I will have to have a look at this on there gadgets as it won't play on this old pc :Zomg:

----------


## falconhell

> I did some target shooting today
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=c...&v=RYpjd8kc0lc


You had better keep dundee away from that with the 7mil 08
 :Grin:

----------


## seandundee

I got a bow and arrow now its a 25lb Barnett Spotflight

----------


## Rushy

> I got a bow and arrow now its a 25lb Barnett Spotflight


Go hunting young Sean.  I look forward to the reports.

----------

